# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  My wife's BW, please take a look

## cad78

CBC With Differential/Platelet
WBC 5.9 3.4-10.8 x10E3/uL TA
RBC 4.31 3.77-5.28 x10E6/uL TA
Hemoglobin 13.6 11.1-15.9 g/dL TA
Hematocrit 41.7 34.0-46.6 % TA
MCV 97 79-97 fL TA
MCH 31.6 26.6-33.0 pg TA
MCHC 32.6 31.5-35.7 g/dL TA
RDW 13.5 12.3-15.4 % TA
Platelets 172 155-379 x10E3/uL TA
Neutrophils 54 40-74 % TA
Lymphs 37 14-46 % TA
Monocytes 7 4-12 % TA
Eos 2 0-5 % TA
Basos 0 0-3 % TA
Neutrophils (Absolute) 3.2 1.4-7.0 x10E3/uL TA
Lymphs (Absolute) 2.1 0.7-3.1 x10E3/uL TA
Monocytes(Absolute) 0.4 0.1-0.9 x10E3/uL TA
Eos (Absolute) 0.1 0.0-0.4 x10E3/uL TA
Baso (Absolute) 0.0 0.0-0.2 x10E3/uL TA
Immature Granulocytes 0 0-2 % TA
Immature Grans (Abs) 0.0 0.0-0.1 x10E3/uL TA

Thyroid Profile II
TSH 45.970 HIGH 0.450-4.500 uIU/mL TA
Thyroxine (T4) 3.1 LOW 4.5-12.0 ug/dL TA
T3 Uptake 26 24-39 % TA
Free Thyroxine Index 0.8 LOW 1.2-4.9 TA
Triiodothyronine (T3) 122 71-180 ng/dL TA
Thyroxine (T4) Free, Direct, S
T4,Free(Direct) 0.46 LOW 0.82-1.77 ng/dL TA
DHEA-Sulfate
DHEA-Sulfate 141.6 84.8-378.0 ug/dL TA
**Please note reference interval change**

Testosterone , Serum
Testosterone, Serum 6 LOW 8-48 ng/dL TA


Luteinizing Hormone(LH), S
LH 10.3 mIU/mL TA
Follicular phase 2.4 - 12.6
Ovulation phase 14.0 - 95.6
Luteal phase 1.0 - 11.4
Postmenopausal 7.7 - 58.5
FSH, Serum
FSH 3.7 mIU/mL TA
Follicular phase 3.5 - 12.5
Ovulation phase 4.7 - 21.5
Luteal phase 1.7 - 7.7
Postmenopausal 25.8 - 134.8


Estradiol
Estradiol 91.7 pg/mL TA
Adult Female:
Follicular phase 12.5 - 166.0
1 of 2
Ovulation phase 85.8 - 498.0
Luteal phase 43.8 - 211.0
Postmenopausal <6.0 - 54.7
Pregnancy
1st trimester 215.0 - >4300.0
Girls (1-10 years) 6.0 - 27.0
Roche ECLIA methodology


Iron, Serum
Iron, Serum 154 35-155 ug/dL TA
Bilirubin, Direct
Bilirubin, Direct 0.20 0.00-0.40 mg/dL TA
Ferritin, Serum
Ferritin, Serum 41 15-150 ng/mL TA
Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum
Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum 2.6 2.0-4.4 pg/mL TA

----------


## cad78

Let me start with her stats:

28yo, 152lbs, 5'2"

We have a 6 year old and a 11 month old. I've been snipped, so she hasn't been on birth control for 2 years+

She complains of low energy, poor sleep quality, and no sex drive. Obivously the thyroid has some issues and her T is low. Where should we start first? She doesn't have insurance, so we are looking for a doctor now. She is going to call the obgyn to see if he has a reference to see an endo. What else should we start looking at?

She did have her gall bladder removed at 21 years old. She was usually 132lbs, but can't shake this last 20lbs since the baby.

The blood work was done on day 20 of her 30 day cycle which has been 30 days for the past 8 months.

----------


## cad78

I was hoping for a little more response than this  :Smilie: 

Does anyone have thoughts about supplementing with T3 only? It's much easier to purchase without a script. Her low T4 does seem to convert to T3, which is in range. I've been trying to get NDT online, but am having difficulty.

----------


## bass

yea thyroid is probably her main problem

TSH *45.970* HIGH 0.450-4.500 uIU/mL TA, 

I am sure further testing need to be done, have you told your doc? any response?

----------


## thisAngelBites

Sort out that thyroid before anything else! What day of her cycle was the blood drawn?

And the ferritin also should be higher. That's her body's iron stores (as opposed to regular iron). When my ferritin got that low, I started losing hair, and felt awful, even after my thyroid numbers were improved. And low ferritin contributes to the fatigue etc.

----------


## cad78

I've got her on some iron supplements along with zinc/copper and magnesium. She's injecting 10mg Test per week and is starting to feel much better. Our workouts are getting better and the fatigue isn't as bad. Will retest in a few weeks.

She's also taking 50mcg of Liquid T3 in the morning. We're both not really feeling the T3, so I might start upping the dosage a little.

----------


## Lunk1

> I've got her on some iron supplements along with zinc/copper and magnesium. She's injecting 10mg Test per week and is starting to feel much better. Our workouts are getting better and the fatigue isn't as bad. Will retest in a few weeks.
> 
> She's also taking 50mcg of Liquid T3 in the morning. We're both not really feeling the T3, so I might start upping the dosage a little.


WOW! This method of self medicating is very risky.

----------


## bass

> WOW! This method of self medicating is very risky.


couldn't agree more.

----------


## Rusty11

> yea thyroid is probably her main problem
> 
> TSH *45.970* HIGH 0.450-4.500 uIU/mL TA, 
> 
> I am sure further testing need to be done, have you told your doc? any response?


I assumed this tsh level was a typo. I've had and seen others with high levels, but never near this level. Is this a typo? If not, this is problem #1 to take care of. Even at 4.5, it could be causing these issues.

----------


## Vettester

> I've got her on some iron supplements along with zinc/copper and magnesium. She's injecting 10mg Test per week and is starting to feel much better. Our workouts are getting better and the fatigue isn't as bad. Will retest in a few weeks.
> 
> She's also taking 50mcg of Liquid T3 in the morning. We're both not really feeling the T3, so I might start upping the dosage a little.


That's too much test starting out of the gate on BHRT. Not knowing when the labs were taken in conjunction to her cycle makes commenting difficult at best. Not seeing progesterone or cortisol, or free/bio T (SHBG could calculate), which would be essential. Not to be rude, but 5'-2 @ 152lbs might be part of the problem here. There's other variables related with the thyroid, like Hashis, she needs TPO & TgAb antibodies labs to make sure this isn't a problem.

----------


## thisAngelBites

> I've got her on some iron supplements along with zinc/copper and magnesium. She's injecting 10mg Test per week and is starting to feel much better. Our workouts are getting better and the fatigue isn't as bad. Will retest in a few weeks.
> 
> She's also taking 50mcg of Liquid T3 in the morning. We're both not really feeling the T3, so I might start upping the dosage a little.


She shouldn't be taking T3 alone. Her T4 is low, and her body will make it even less of it if you keep adding T3. The brain converts its own T4 to T3 - the body needs T4. I would seriously advise you to find a suitable doctor as the two of you doing this alone cannot manage complex health issues based on internet advice. You are already in over your head.

----------


## cad78

Finally got more testing, she does have Hashimotos. We are headed on Monday to South Florida to see Dr. Dach, who specializes in natural thyroid and hormones. I can't wait to get her on track and feeling better.

----------


## cad78

I just wanted to let everyone know about our positive experience with Dr. Jeffrey Dach today. We drove 3.5 hours each way to see him and it was well worth it. He saw my wife and I at the exact appointment time, coming to the lobby to shake our hands. He took us to his office where we spent 1.5 hours talking about everything. He truly is a pleasure to talk to and doesn't talk down to you. He let's you talk and ask anything you want. My wife was so pleased, even if she didn't understand all the terminology. He was happy to explain in laymen's terms to her. 

He is having us do a complete workup on day 19 of her next cycle, Including vitamins, minerals, saliva cortisol, iron and a complete thyroid and hormone check. He did review the lab results we had from *************, and discussed all the items out of range. From here we can return for follow up, or conference call/Skype/Tango for results. He allows for that at least once a month in his program.

I am truly pleased so far and definitely can't wait to see the results in the coming year. He does prescribe natural thyroid along with monitoring selenium and iodine. Half of his patients have Hashimotos and he has had great success suppressing the thyroid antibodies. He does stipulate that their is no guaranteed success, which is refreshing to hear from a doctor.

----------

